# Tru Technologies S500 and S45



## Jboogie (Mar 13, 2007)

Does anyone know if the guts from a 2009 Tru S500 will fit into the new 2010 "shorter" case? OR.. If the guts from a new S45 will fit into a older case? 

I have a 2009 S500 and a 2010 S45. 

Thanks!


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Have you tried to contact Tru Technology directly? They seem to reply to questions quickly


----------



## Jboogie (Mar 13, 2007)

I basically copied the email i sent them above. I just wanted to see if anyone knew the answer while waiting to hear back from them once they open. They are on west coast time. (2hr diff).

Thanks.


----------

